# FS: 110 gallon Set-Up *Parting out, see post #31* (N. Burnaby)



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

- 110 gallon Hagen Tank. Measures 60"long x 18" deep x 24" tall. No centre brace. Very good condition. Only ever been moved from the store to my house. Back is painted black with latex paint so it can be removed with a razor if wanted.
- Solid Oak Cabinet Stand. 30" tall. Very good condition. I never installed the interior shelves, so they're brand new still in the wrapper.
- Custom Glass 2 Piece Lids
- Fluval FX5 Canister Filter
- Fluval E 300watt Electronic Heater
- Koralia 2 Powerhead (not shown in photos)
- 30 feet 5/8" Inside Diameter Hose. Fits the drainage valve on the FX5. Good quality hose purchased from J&L Aquatics.

Selling for $500. Tank & stand are very heavy, it will take a couple strong guys to move it.

**Wood, Sand, Fish, and Lights are not included**


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful set up and great price! Too bad it's not 1 foot longer, I'd be all over this. Good luck withe the sale Pam


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Beautiful set up and great price! Too bad it's not 1 foot longer, I'd be all over this. Good luck withe the sale Pam


does this mean that you'll want my 6 foot 125 when it's empty?? 

Beautiful tank Pamela, if it was drilled then i'd be all over this one!

Free bump!

Good luck with the sale! at that price i'm sure you'll move it quick


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

fits perfect in that wall space, wow.
nice tank.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> fits perfect in that wall space, wow.
> nice tank.


didn't even notice that! agreed!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> fits perfect in that wall space, wow.
> nice tank.


Funny story about that wall space ...we actually had a beautiful custom made cabinet there ...my husband went out of towns with his buddies ...he came back home to a 110 gallon fish tank there instead :bigsmile:! He's not much of a fish person so he wasn't pleased.

pm's replied to.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for a very well kept tank and a great deal. I saw the tank other day. I wish I had room for it good luck with the sale.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very good price for a nice cabinet and a nice Hagen. The FX5 is a bonus


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is a killer deal! Free bump for an awesome setup.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping with a picture of the tank when it had different fish & different decor ...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg I need that peice of wood! That looked awesome like that!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Omg I need that peice of wood! That looked awesome like that!


Lol, that wood has been through several forum members. I bought it from Ursus Sapien. Then traded it to Kolewolf. He sold it to Smiladon. Then he sold it to somebody else (I can't remember who).


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping with another picture of the tank with a different scape & some different fish ...the fish lined up so nicely for the photo except for the Jurapari swimming behind the Vieja. (that light fixture was sold awhile ago & UV sterilizer in the photo is not for sale)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I will also throw in a barely used Mag-Float 350 (Glass) Cleaning Magnet and a NIB Silent Air - AUTO/ON Battery Operated Air Pump


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought this tank had sold already, it is such a great deal. And now it's an even better deal. If my wife would let me live if I brought it home I'd buy it in a heartbeat.....


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Would the hubby be happy with a bnib 50“ tv,?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I thought this tank had sold already, it is such a great deal. And now it's an even better deal. If my wife would let me live if I brought it home I'd buy it in a heartbeat.....


That would be your last heartbeat Gary. :bigsmile:

Sorry for hijacking your thread, Pamela. I just couldn't resist. I do agree with Gary btw, this setup is fantastic and I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If my wife would let me live if I brought it home I'd buy it in a heartbeat.....


Oh, you have so many tanks already, she won't notice one more :bigsmile:... just kidding, I don't want to be the one responsible for you having an untimely demise!



shelby67 said:


> Would the hubby be happy with a bnib 50" tv,?


I'm sure he would, but I abused my credit cards over the holiday shopping season so I've promised myself that every cent of the tank sale will go towards my bills .



crazy72 said:


> That would be your last heartbeat Gary. :bigsmile:
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread, Pamela. I just couldn't resist. I do agree with Gary btw, this setup is fantastic and I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet. Good luck with the sale.


No problem . I have a couple of people interested in the set-up so hopefully it will find a new home in the next week or two.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just save this setup for another couple of years til I get my degree and move out  Superb deal!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Just save this setup for another couple of years til I get my degree and move out  Superb deal!


Lol, sorry but no can do! It's been torture staring at an empty tank ...the other day I had a mad urge to go to Westcoast Landscape supply & buy a giant stack of rocks ...then to buy a whole whack of African Cichlids in every different colour for the tank!! Seriously, I felt like a fish junkie ... I had to talk myself out of it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I thought this tank had sold already, it is such a great deal. And now it's an even better deal. If my wife would let me live if I brought it home I'd buy it in a heartbeat.....


Gary: You have to get enough tanks so she cannot tell which day you add or delete one. That's my strategy and it seems to be working.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Gary: You have to get enough tanks so she cannot tell which day you add or delete one. That's my strategy and it seems to be working.


Doesn't work. I have one per room so it's easy to tell if an extra one appears in any room.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Well that's easy... just add more rooms lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you still have the large driftwood in that last pic? If so are you willing to part with it?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> Do you still have the large driftwood in that last pic? If so are you willing to part with it?


Sorry, all the driftwoods shown in the photos have already been sold.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump ...*buy my set-up and I will bake you cupcakes!* :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

too bad it isn't brownies I'd find that more tempting :bigsmile: 
I cannot believe this hasn't been bought yet ....an absolutely great deal!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Monday bump ...*buy my set-up and I will bake you cupcakes!* :bigsmile:


Best deal ever, I get the tank and wife get cup cake, both happy


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

is this tank for sale still?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Ktowncichlids said:


> is this tank for sale still?


Yes it is.

If somebody buys it they can also have the grey 3m s-grade sand that was in it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to part out:

SOLD - 110 gallon Hagen Tank + Oak Cabinet + Glass Lids - $320

FX5 Filter (full of media) + 30' Hose - $170

Fluval E 300 watt Heater - $20

Koralia 2 Powerhead - $10

Everything is now pending sale


----------

